# My greenscape updated



## Stu72 (31 Jan 2011)

*At last my complete aquascape.* 

A semi high tech tank on a budget.

*2 X 24wt T5 lights:*






















http://i1222.photobucket.com/albums/dd498/aquastu/aquascape/Aquascape%20April%202011/IMG_2209.jpg

[b]
Plants:[/b]
Tropica 'Eleocharis parvula'
Tropica 'Hemianthus callitrichoides cuba'
Blyxa Japonica
Vallisneria americana
Anubias barteri var. nana
Glossostigma elatinoides

[b]Tank: [/b]
24 X 12 X 15 "
[b]
Filteration:[/b]
Aquael Internal UV filter 500
[b]
Lighting:[/b]
Hagen T5HO Glo x 2 24w T5
8 hours a day

Alternative moon effect:
LED Aquarium Nano Light HMD-C4

[b]
CO2:[/b]
Pressurised COs stystem

[b]Substrate:[/b]
Oliver Knott Nature Soil small
[b]
Fertilisation and dosing:[/b]

Earylife 'easycarbo' 2ml daily
Easylife 'easy-Ferro 1ml daily
Easylife 'easy-ProFito 6ml weekly

30% water change weekly


----------



## Themuleous (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: My greenscape*

Looks nice  love the vallis especially 

Sam


----------



## Tom (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: My greenscape*

I like the rockwork, nicely positioned


----------



## LondonDragon (31 Jan 2011)

*Re: My greenscape*

Simple and effective, nice tank


----------



## greenjar (9 Mar 2011)

*Re: My greenscape*

I like it, and agree with Tom, Rockwork is bold and captures your attention first off

Did the HC grow OK with the DIY setup?

Post some more pics for us please, if you get a chance

Jason


----------



## Stu72 (15 Mar 2011)

Thanks everyone. HC is growing very well with DIY. I am going to go pressurised though when funds are available, the reason is I would like more control and do away with the constant mulm build up on the diffuser. I've included new pics plus an update on the ferts. Having included Glossostigma elatinoides the extra iron is needed, I feel this has had an effect on the cuba as well.

Any more comments are most welcome.

stu


----------



## ofere (4 Apr 2011)

Amazing you got all this controlled by a DIY yeast CO2


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jul 2012)

Can I ask what th green long tall grass is in the background? Did you position it near your filter outlet so it 'blew' the grass over in that shape? Love that look. Im thinking of going for that style soon...


----------



## hinch (24 Jul 2012)

Vallisneria americana


----------



## jack-rythm (24 Jul 2012)

Thanks! looks great


----------



## MisterB (25 Jul 2012)

i really like this tank, rocks look nice and the layout is great.
plants look really lush too, i especially like the foreground, and the valley between the rocks. love it!  

could you list the livestock please?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jul 2012)

what other fish do you have in there apart from neon tetra?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jul 2012)

what other fish do you have in there apart from neon tetra?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jul 2012)

what other fish do you have in there apart from neon tetra?


----------



## jack-rythm (26 Jul 2012)

SORRY my comp went mental


----------



## darren636 (26 Jul 2012)

some celestial pearl danios in there too.


----------



## Stu72 (26 Jul 2012)

Thanks for your comments. Neon tetras,  Galaxy Rasbora, Asian Rummy nose Females. These pics were taken 19 months ago. Not long after these images were taken the tank cracked and fell apart! So I had to save what I could
and create new layout which is even better and I will post new images very soon.

The Vallis has gone and replaced with ELEOCHARIS VIVIPARA thin hair grass long - the new layout has Paradise fish with a few honey gouramis... check back soon

Regards

Stuart


----------

